# Home Server from old pc



## Little Greek (Nov 30, 2006)

Hello 

Need some help on converting an old pc to a home based sever, what do i need to do to the old pc os (which doesnt have one anymore) All my home pc are window base ,can i use linux as the server os. I have some kind of a idea, but any help would be great!

Thanks for your time!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

For a small network, you can use Windows, your limited to 5 connections for XP-Home, and 10 for XP-Pro or W2K. You can also use Linux with SAMBA for a file server, and there are no connection limitations.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

hi! 
what do you mean when you say HOME SERVER?


----------



## Little Greek (Nov 30, 2006)

able to excess multi media and back up other pc on our network I guess an NAS, Which am reading more about.

Thanks again


----------



## Gtrplyraj (Feb 16, 2008)

Do you want to do anything besides storage? If you want to run a LAMP server to have some intranet calendar or bulletin board then you can easily use Linux.

If you just need storage for backup and multimedia then a NAS is easier to set up and uses less electricity but you could take your old computer, slap in a PCI dual SATA raid controller and run Linux with an FTP server (or Windows with a shared folder you can map as a network drive) on it if you want the protection of a redundant RAID hard drive set up.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Here are some links for you to check out:

HERE

HERE

AND HERE

Happy server.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

NAS (Network-attached storage), right?

I've heard of this FreeNAS and you might be interested on it
http://www.freenas.org/

At a Glance
Lightweight BSD NAS distro with minimal hardware requirements and maximum features.

Pros >>
• Polished web-based configuration
• Painless installation
• Runs on anything supported by BSD
• Good offering of network protocols

Cons >>
• No folder-level permission settings yet
• Hardware and driver limited performance

http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/content/view/30179/75/

...dailycupoftech loves FreeNAS
http://www.dailycupoftech.com/2006/11/29/freenas-week-ftp-server/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FreeNAS runs on a full computer, if you're interested in power savings, one of the stand-alone NAS boxes will consume only a few watts on standby (when not being accessed), and 20-25 watts when operating.


----------

